# 3 month old barred rock



## sdseve

I have a barred rock that I hope is a hen. It has not crowed but I don't know and want to be sure. Please help me.


----------



## Bee

Looks like a hen but I'm not so sure she's a BR...weird barring on that hen. Maybe a trick of the light in this pic?


----------



## jennifer

Yes it's a barred rock...


----------



## JC17

Bee said:


> Looks like a hen but I'm not so sure she's a BR...weird barring on that hen. Maybe a trick of the light in this pic?


I noticed that too.... you sure it's a barred rock? Maybe it's just a weird hatchery flaw


----------



## JC17

It looks like a cuckoo marans hen. Here's an example


----------



## Bee

That's what I was thinking...cuckoo barring/speckles but not quite BR.

The one on the right is one of my BRs and is typical barring for the standard hatchery bred BR...not great but there she is.










And these are young BRs from a heritage lineage:


----------



## GenFoe

If it is a barred rock it's a hen. My barred rock roo is 11 weeks old and is mostly white. The color difference between him and the girls is very drastic.


----------



## ReTIRED

sdseve said:


> I have a barred rock that I hope is a hen. It has not crowed but I don't know and want to be sure. Please help me.


From WHERE did you get this hen?
-ReTIRED-


----------



## sdseve

What a bummer... you are right it doesn't look like a BR. I got it from a guy on craigslist san diego called east county zoo. Is it at least a hen?


----------



## ReTIRED

LOOKS like a Hen to me.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED

IF when this Hen starts laying eggs in 2 or 3 more months.....
IF the eggs are DARK Brown ( somewhat Chocolate-Colored ).....
....it is _probably _a Maran chicken.....I _suspect.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17

sdseve said:


> What a bummer... you are right it doesn't look like a BR. I got it from a guy on craigslist san diego called east county zoo. Is it at least a hen?


Yep I'm pretty sure it's a hen


----------

